# Chrome sears space liner



## rollfaster (Dec 15, 2013)

One of two free bikes I got yesterday. It's pretty crusty and missing the most desirable part,the tank.not sure what I will do with this one.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2013)

*Not a bad find!*

You can clean it up and ride it as it is or you can customize and hot rod it. You can also make a little money by parting it out. Its yours to do with as you see fit.


----------



## BrentP (Dec 16, 2013)

If it happens to have jeweled pedals in decent shape, I'll gladly take them off your hands if you part it out.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*spaceliner*



BrentP said:


> If it happens to have jeweled pedals in decent shape, I'll gladly take them off your hands if you part it out.




no jeweled pedals,regular white bows.still not bad for free.


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2013)

*Sometimes you gotta suck it up*

and take your lumps. Next time ask if they will take less.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of rust and normally I would part something like this out but I think this one does have some character. I say you should change the tires and ride it around town.


----------

